# I finally have a few numbers.



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I received several pages of information today; I guess the important things are correct but a few personal history notes aren't - I've never smoked and this information says I'm a former tobacco user and I'm not a heavy caffeine user. The doctor notes several minor things that are either incorrect or never happened but basically my status seems to be well-documented.

One bit of information I do not believe is correct is she says she offered me the option of having ultrasound every three months versus going to surgery and I don't believe that was ever mentioned. She does correctly state that I do not feel well even though I am "biochemically euthroid" - that I continue to be heat intolerant, have chronic palpitations, am fatigued and am gaining weight/can't lose weight. For quite awhile I've felt like the generic Tapazole was making me feel like I had hypothyroid symptoms.

Anyhooo...for whatever it's worth, these were my test results from July, 2011. Nothing is flagged.

Hepatic Function Panel (7)

Protein, Total, Serum......6.6......g/dL......6.0 - 8.5

Albumin, Serum.......4.2......g/dL......3.6 - 4.8

Bilirubin, Total......0.6......mg/dL......0.0 - 1.2

Bilirubin, Direct......0.15......mg/dL......0.00 - 0.40

Alkaline Phosphatase, S......54......IU/L......25 - 165

AST (SGOT)......17.....IU/L.....0 - 40

ALT (SGPT)......16.....IU/L.....0 - 40

Thyroxine (T4) Free, Direct, S

T4, Free (Direct)......1.15......ng/dL......0.82 - 1.77

TSH......1.120......uIU/mL......0.450 - 4.5000

Triiodothyronine, Free, Serum......3.1......pg/mL......2.0 - 4.4

Right thyroid lobe measures 1.8 x 1.8 x 4.7 cm and left thyroid lobe measures 2.3 x 2.7 x 5.5 cm. There is diffuse heterogeneous echogenicity of bilateral thyroid lobes with multiple tiny nodules consistent multinodular disease. These are not significant changed compared to prior study of 05/25/10.

_Handwritten next to this information are measurements but they're hard to read (poor quality copy). The notes appear to indicate:_

1/6/11

(R) 0.38 cm
(R) 1.38 cm
(R) 1.52 cm
(R) 1.03 cm
(L) 1.79 cm
(L) 1.93 cm
(L) 2.19 cm

Isthmus 0.92

_This is all I can read at all. There is more, but it's blurry from being a very poor copy._

On another page "Progress Record" it is noted, "there is a more well defined nodule in the right lobe that measures around 3 cm. The right lobe is larger as well. The thyroid uptake and scan showed no focal uptake or photopenic areas. Also, 1.9 cm nodule in the left lobe.

From another page: _(I've had no luck properly spacing this information. On the report there are no numbers under TG and TG Antibodies.)_

*Date*......*TSH*......TG......TG Antibodies......*FT3*......*FT4*

7/6/11...... 1.120 ...... 3.1 ...... 1.15

1/7/11...... 0.494 ...... 1.19 ...... 1.23

9/22/10...... 0.51 ...... 2.8 ...... 1.0


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I wanted to note something without it being on my test results. It's obvious my doctor faulted me for stopping my first blood pressure medication (Benazepril Hcl) and Atenolol. I told her I believed one or the other was dragging me down so badly I couldn't function normally and I intended to try them separately. My problem, since day one, has mainly been fast heart rate and constant palpitations more than high blood pressure.

When, later in our visit, I said I thought surgery seemed to be my best option, she said she wanted me to see my cardiologist for "surgery clearance". I told her I'd see him as quickly as possible and I got an appointment within a day or two.

I explained to the cardiologist that I'd always felt like Benazepril made me feel terrible but I didn't know that for a fact and my intention had been to try Benazepril without Atenolol and see if there was any difference? He has always maintained that my heart symptoms were totally related to hyperthyroidism and that getting that under control would probably bring the heart symptoms back to normal.

He suggested changing Benazepril and Atenolol to one drug, Metoprolol (generic for Toprol XL).

That was over a month ago and I'm still convinced having to take a high blood pressure medication is making me feel horrible...and...(as with Benazepril/Atenolol) my heart rate is still elevated and I still have palpitations, with blood pressure readings that seem way too low to feel comfortable. At the pharmacy yesterday, my blood pressure was 110/52.

I'm hoping it'll all be a moot point after I have surgery but I am still amazed that I feel as bad as I do when I'm "biochemically euthroid".

I've never heard a peep from the hospital pre-surgery blood tests so I assume they're all fine.

It seems like I think about all this every minute I'm awake and I'm usually shaking my head, still wondering why I feel so lousy and if surgery is going to help or not?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> I wanted to note something without it being on my test results. It's obvious my doctor faulted me for stopping my first blood pressure medication (Benazepril Hcl) and Atenolol. I told her I believed one or the other was dragging me down so badly I couldn't function normally and I intended to try them separately. My problem, since day one, has mainly been fast heart rate and constant palpitations more than high blood pressure.
> 
> When, later in our visit, I said I thought surgery seemed to be my best option, she said she wanted me to see my cardiologist for "surgery clearance". I told her I'd see him as quickly as possible and I got an appointment within a day or two.
> 
> ...


Well; I think that thyroid gland is not a healthy one and I personally feel that once it is out, you will be celebrating.

Common sense would tell you (and it is) that if you don't have high blood pressure, taking a medication for high blood pressure is not a smart thing to do. I feel you are correct about this.

I did go through all your labs and while nothing was outstanding, I am sure the antibodies are hard at work. Photopenic means it is not picking up the tracer.

Do you have a surgery date set yet?


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Friday, September 23. To tell you the truth, I wish it was tomorrow. I think I've realized more this week than any other time just how _un-well_ I feel. It's been as though one thing after another brings the realization that I'm not the person I was a year ago, I'm not the person I was last summer. I absolutely believe I am really sensitive to the way my thyroid is functioning.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I understand how you feel. Hope these 2 weeks will go by quickly, get your after care comfies together!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> Friday, September 23. To tell you the truth, I wish it was tomorrow. I think I've realized more this week than any other time just how _un-well_ I feel. It's been as though one thing after another brings the realization that I'm not the person I was a year ago, I'm not the person I was last summer. I absolutely believe I am really sensitive to the way my thyroid is functioning.


Thank you for reminding me about the 23rd.. The ol' memory ain't what she used to be!

I wish it was tomorrow also. Just "git 'er dun!"


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

webster2 said:


> I understand how you feel. Hope these 2 weeks will go by quickly, get your after care comfies together!


I pretty much live in my "after care comfies"! :anim_63: It'll take some doing to find anything more comfortable than what I wear and how we live on a daily basis. My post-retirement "corporate image" is pretty much shorts, t-shirts, barefooted indoors/flip-flops outside.

We don't even really get "dressed up" for church. My husband and I both sing in our church choir and our robes are more comfortable the less we have on underneath them. If my _spectacular_ voice :ashamed0003: gets damaged in surgery and I can't sing anymore it's going to mean a major wardrobe update.

We've been invited to a special event (one day/out-of-state) exactly one week after my surgery. I'm wondering if I'll feel like going or not?


----------

